# Coventry Golf Club



## Bdill93 (Sep 2, 2020)

So during the summer I had the pleasure of playing a round with other forumites and guests at Coventry Golf Club as part of the RickG memorial day. This was also my first foum meet up/ golf society day ever!

Firstly - what a golf course! - If you read no further I urge you to jump at the chance to play here if ever offered. There are so many holes that stand out in my mind and everything was so well maintained, pleasure to walk around let alone play golf!

We arrived (me and my two guests) excited for a good day of golf. You come up a long private drive and onto a very well presented clubhouse.

Looking around, even despite the very hot weather over summer, there were lush fairways and manicured greens in every direction. This was best viewed in my opinion from the clubhouse bar, where you get a brilliant view over the 9th green and back down the hole. Pure class  - framed either side with well aged trees (I think its 9th anyway). I wont bore you with details of my golf.. was awful.

The half way hut was brilliant, £1.50 for a corona seemed cheap for a golf club of this quality too! Expected to pay more!

Post round the food provided was top quality, a fantastic chicken supreme, cheddar mash and vegetables - fully recommend that too - properly tasty and im a real foodie.

The weather led us all to have very bad days of golf but this day just couldnt be ruined thanks to the fantastic facilities we had on offer at Coventry. As mentioned above, if you get the chance - go play it, you wont regret it!

Thanks again to Fish (forum member) for arranging the day, we cant wait to return and hopefully make a better show of ourselves in the scoring.


----------



## Old Skier (Sep 2, 2020)

There you go @Fish we want to come back if possible.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 2, 2020)

Old Skier said:



			There you go @Fish we want to come back if possible.
		
Click to expand...

And some of us want to come for the first time and support a great cause.


----------



## Babyliss (Sep 2, 2020)

How can a beginner player become a member of a prestigious golf club?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 3, 2020)

Babyliss said:



			How can a beginner player become a member of a prestigious golf club?
		
Click to expand...

Contact the club, go through their joining process and pay the money


----------



## Bdill93 (Sep 3, 2020)

Babyliss said:



			How can a beginner player become a member of a prestigious golf club?
		
Click to expand...

Im a new player/ beginner really and personally I've joined the local municiple for my first year of golfing. Its pretty well maintained and a good challenge for most golfers. My plan is to get myself to a more consistent level (no matter what level that is) before moving to a slightly more prestigious club so i feel comfortable in the presence of the members. However, as Homer said above, if you want to join somewhere then simply enquire! Its not Augusta!


----------



## IanM (Sep 3, 2020)

Bdill93 said:



			My plan is to get myself to a more consistent level (no matter what level that is) before moving to a slightly more prestigious club so i feel comfortable in the presence of the members.
		
Click to expand...

Everyone I've ever heard say that was always OK to make the move immediately


----------



## Bdill93 (Sep 3, 2020)

IanM said:



			Everyone I've ever heard say that was always OK to make the move immediately 

Click to expand...

The municiple is 2 minutes from my door to the clubhouse. Other clubs are about 25 mins+ away.. kind of another reason! One i failed to mention though! Im quite interested to see if Im still playing this much in 12 months time.


----------



## IanM (Sep 3, 2020)

Never under estimate the value of "local."


----------

